# Shark River Inlet (Belmar)



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Drove up to Shark River Inlet to check out the winter flounder action. Picked up a dozen fat bloodworms at Bob's B&T in Eat Falls (Philadelphia) just in case Fisherman's Den was out again. Picked up some huge sandworms at the Den along with six fresh surf clams.

Set up off the bulkhead behind the Den. There was a strong outgoing tide. Fished the channel and the flat in front of the wall. Lots of bait stolen (green crabs? bergalls?) and a ton of starfish. Waited three hours for change of tide. Caught first keeper flattie of the year on bloodworm from out in the channel. Thought that was a good omen, but four hours later still just the one fish. 

Surprise catch of the day was by a father and son team fishing off the floating dock. Dad pulled son's line in -- bagged a 2.5 lb lobster. She had eggs, and after mulling it over the son (age 7 or so) said toss her back.

Called it quits when incoming tide was ripping and pulling rigs into snags. Drove over to Manasquan Inlet but nothing happening there. Water still c-o-l-d. Grabbed dinner at the O.B. Diner and headed for home.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

Thanks for the report, I drove through Belmar yesterday on my way from Jackson (did the Great Adventure Wild Safari) to Point Pleasant (Lunch at Martells).

It was killing me that I couldn't squeeze in a little fishing time. We were supposed to open up in Wildwood Crest this weekend but never made it, too many activities to attend to with the kiddies!

Next weekend is no go for Wildwood as well so if Hoboken is off I was thinking of hitting either Belmar or Point Pleasant (the inlet) either Saturday or Sunday morning (a party boat out of Sheepshead Bay is a possibility as well).

If you're going to be fishing this weekend let me know and we can try to hook up (no pun intended


 )


----------



## fiddler (Apr 28, 2003)

good decision on the lobster, illegal to keep with eggs


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

There's nothing being caught in the Manasquan Inlet except an occassional herring, and the Pt Pleasant Canal has only given up a few short stripers, so don't feel bad about indulging the family...

As for the Hudson, I'm waiting to see how the HRFA-NJ tournament went. If they're still catching schoolies, there's no reason to go to Hoboken. 

Both Carol and Ed (my two fishing partners) have other obligations this weekend, so I'm pretty much available. Let me know what you feel like chasing, and I'll see about meeting up with you. Some legal stripers were caught to the north (Raritan Bay) and south (Delaware Bay/Cape May Rips.) Tog fishing is s-l-o-w. Most tog trips are really ling trips and even THAT is a slow pick.

Fishing was so slow at Belmar that Carol and I had our own Clean-Up. We got a half a bag of litter, old boat rope, and wads of monofilament. The place actually looked nice when we left.

Again, let me know what you decide on, and I'll do my best to join you. I really don't want to drive to SPSP by my lonesome....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings fiddler!

That's what I told the man, but he was holding that lobster like he could already see the pot boiling. I think the only reason the son said "throw her back" was to stick it to dad. Seems Pop caught the lobster on his son's rod (the boy was probably off chucking stones or something), and junior was pretty pissed about that. Everyone else at the bulkhead said "keep it", and even offered to take the lobster off his hands. Whether it was out of respect for nature or to spite the old man, the son made the right decision!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

Will do, I'll touch base with you on Friday as things start to develop. So far the weather report for Saturday is good.

Raritan Bay sounds interesting. I fished the Belford beach last May with some friends (we got skunked) and I wanted to give it another go but never managed to get back there.

I also read one report from last night of a keeper from Great Kills on Staten Island. If things still look slow by Friday I may just go to the 69th street Pier in Bay Ridge.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

Don't know if you made it out today (I didn't -- combination head cold/sinus infection.) Hoping to get medicated enough to make it out tomorrow (Sunday). Tossing a coin on whether to try for stripers at the Art Museum dam on the Schuylkill or try my luck again with the flatties. Let me know if you're heading out...


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

I never made it out either  

Every weekend seems to have to much to do and not enough hours to do them in.

Oh well, hope springs eternal for this weekend


----------

